# Rock Wall is shedding Dust



## thomasm2001 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a rock (Coral stone maybe) wall over the mantle of my fireplace.  There is always a bunch of white/yellow dust on my mantle.   Is there anyway to seal this rock so this doesnt happen? Thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome Thomasm:
Yes, I think it would work just fine. I would brush any loose stuff off the stones, then use polyurethane in an airless sprayer (such as a Wagner). Be sure to mask and protect surrounding surfaces.
Glenn


----------



## thomasm2001 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks, ill give it a try


----------

